
Reddit's /etc/passwd (joke) - amzans
https://www.reddit.com/etc/passwd
======
arkadiyt
It's a joke:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/red...](https://old.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/reddit_host_a_joke_etcpasswd_with_hashes_for/)

------
rijoja
It works with reddit.com/../etc/passwd to!

------
doctorwhat
the last entry is your reddit user!

